# Yet another Tiger joke



## placebo (Dec 2, 2009)

Tiger's injuries were more sever than originally thought. Turns out he had to get plastic surgery on his face so he decided to pay tribute to his sponsor.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 2, 2009)

YO


----------



## placebo (Dec 3, 2009)

Tuff crowd


----------



## oneshot (Dec 3, 2009)

Nahhhhhhh, I think it's funny as hell....lmao
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Some people just can't take a joke...


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought it was funny.  Sorry I didn't comment sooner.


----------



## meateater (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry I was looking at your avatar!!!


----------



## placebo (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol thanks all! and for the record my avatar is NOT photoshopped!


----------



## forktender (Dec 4, 2009)

Just found this this afternoon. To funny.


----------

